# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Username change requests

## matthew

Following a recent Forum Council meeting we have decided to relax the prohibition on changing usernames.

    However, 2 points

Make sure that any change you request is what you want - we will only change it ONCE.Please make sure to give us 3 alternatives, we don't want to have to keep asking for new alternatives if your choice is not available.If we find that the volume of change requests increase dramatically - we will revert.

----------

